# May I take this opportunity to vent?



## 14027 (Apr 22, 2005)

I hate IBS! I hate wondering if it's going to be a "good tummy day" or a "bad tummy day". I hate getting really involved in a project and then having to race off to the bathroom for a round of spasms and you-know-whating that leave me drained. I hate making myself try to relax and it not working. Oh, I'm relaxed but I think the spasms don't know that! I hate having a few good days, even weeks, and then BOOM! I hate the unexpected nature of it.Thank you.


----------



## 19069 (Aug 30, 2005)

Ms Bookhound-I know how you feel! Some days I can have many hours of peaceful belly time. Other days, I have to be within close proximity to the bathroom all day. I hate the way you can never tell which day it is going to be. I agree with you 100%. It is frustrating. ;-)Take care.


----------



## 15534 (Aug 28, 2005)

yeah. its things like this that form character. I formed now, quit it b4 you break it.


----------



## 14027 (Apr 22, 2005)

Happy Camper, thanks. It helps to know someone understands.UK77, do what?


----------



## 14988 (Aug 10, 2005)

I had an "episode", quite a bad one, right in the middle of the last post I was typing. I can understand the frustration, I'm pretty miserable just now, & thought I had been having quite a good day. That'll teach me to have eggs & toast, a pickle, and lactose free ice cream with raspberries thrown in, all within about 5 hours. Not good. Sick, sick as a dog.


----------

